# Fishing Guides for Apalachicola/St George Island, Fl in May?



## bfason (Feb 2, 2010)

I posted below about Redfish in Apalachicola, Fl?

We have booked a house, and now we are looking for fishing guides.  We are going on May 22 with a group of 8-10.  We are looking primarily for redfish.  Is most of this fishing done in the bay?  Most charters offer flats trips, bay trips, and offshore.  I'm assuming, I'm wanting Bay trips?

Does anyone have any recommendations?  I've heard Bay City Lodge and Robinson?  Any others?  I'd like to be able to book 2-3 boats with 3-4 people each through the same charter.


----------



## The Captain (Feb 2, 2010)

Bay city is the place to go.


----------



## oldcsm (Feb 3, 2010)

*Fishing Guides in Apalachicola*

Call Larry Stone on St George Island. He runs a hardware/bait and tackle store and has information on several good guides in the area.  His contact info is attached.


----------



## brriner (Feb 5, 2010)

If you are interested at all in an offshore charter in that area, Captain Kamen Miller runs the Pressure Drop out of Carrabelle.  46 foot Newton Dive special.  It's a great fishing platform and he could likely accomodate the whole group at once.

http://www.carrabellecharters.com


----------



## rocket2015 (Feb 8, 2010)

I highly recommend Capt Vic Davis of Barefoot Charters. He is a first class guy and is a fun captain to fish with. He will put you on fish and you will have a blast getting it done. His website is www.barefootcharters.org


----------



## dogonenuts (Feb 9, 2010)

*Congo Charters*

Doc Middleton will take you to Apalch Bay or Post St. Joe Bay.  He used to do offshore as well and can put you with someone for offshore.  He is a great guy to fish with.  His web site is Congo Charters.com.


----------



## ryanwhit (Feb 9, 2010)

oldcsm said:


> Call Larry Stone on St George Island. He runs a hardware/bait and tackle store and has information on several good guides in the area.  His contact info is attached.



Larry's last name is Stone?  That's funny.

Good info given so far.. here's another - Brownie Parker, Brownie's Guide Service.  I think its fishapalachicola.com.


----------

